

How To Nail Your Next Pitch So Investors Won't Walk Out On You - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/how-to-nail-your-next-pitch-so-investors-wont-walk-out-on-you

======
kaiuhl
Having a clear business model, a simple-as-possible route to that business, a
good demonstration, and a high level of personal investment is how you nail a
pitch.

Or I guess you could focus on your elevator description of your business and
wearing high heels.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
_Having a clear business model, a simple-as-possible route to that business, a
good demonstration, and a high level of personal investment is how you nail a
pitch._

No, that's now you nail your business. Nailing a pitch may require those
things as well (though apparently not always), but investors are sales
prospects and need to be marketed to and sold, just like anyone else.

------
fnid2
I've never seen someone who didn't know how to pluralize words until watching
the pitch at the bottom. If I heard someone like that pitching me without a
concept of "more than one" or past tense, no way I'd give them my money.

Nor would I fund a business plan with typos all through it. Clean up your act
first, then pitch. At least practice. Why hasn't someone told that poor lady
that she doesn't speak right? That's a red flag to me.

It's odd that a pitch about pitches would put that pitch down as an example on
the page. It's horrible -- great business or not.

~~~
jontheiss
You just proved her point that people like to break things, it's easy to watch
someone's live pitch and criticize it. This is well thought out, perfect
grammar or not. She has the last word with the win and the funding.

~~~
fnid2
It speaks more to canada's lack of entrepreneurial spirit than anything else.
There's a reason good canadian companies go to the U.S. to get funding...

~~~
aziyo
Their funding came from a Canadian VC. It would be dumb not to try the US for
investment, since they have almost 10 times the population and a similar
culture.

------
andrewsiljv
Great read, funny too. You are great at pitching largely due to your
personality. Not sure that is learnable, but good tips for us mere mortals.

------
aziyo
Good read! I like the Guy Kawasaki poke, I hear he's in town.

------
akrebs
Great to see your presentation, thanks for sharing!

------
gluhgl
I wish i had this advice when I was first pitching

------
cwilkie
Great Success indeed!

------
WomanzWorld
Awesome work Angel, fantastic presentation and some insightful points. I'm
glad you finally told your story because you should. Now to get this on
WomanzWorld.com like I've been wanting to more months!

